# Eco Clutch issue



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Not all the time, but probably 50% of the time, if I'm at a stop light or sign, I'll put the clutch in and put it into first gear expecting to leave the light/sign and the car will lurch forward a bit. not a lot, but enough to notice.

I have the clutch pedal all the way to the floor, and it still moves forward 

and to keep the obvious troll answers out, I've been driving standard for over ten years, owned about 15 different standards and working 4 years in a shop driving many many cars.... so it's not operator error.


anyone else notice this?


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have noticed this a few times as well. If I'm going to be sitting at a signal for a while, I usually shift into neutral and let the clutch out, and if the road is flat, I take my foot off the brake as well. 

When the light is about to change, I push in the clutch and, if I shift into first right away, the car lurches forward a few inches if I don't have my foot on the brake pedal.. I chalked it up to flywheel momentum, but I'm not an expert on these things.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 2012 Eco and I haven't noticed it yet. Sounds like something is off because the clutch take-up is pretty high on these cars, at least compared to other manuals I have owned.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I think this thread and our http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/3783-grinding-during-hard-shift-2nd.html are kissing cousins. 

After having all these parts out, and really looking at whats going on. I'm a firm believer that the PP set up in this clutch assembly isn't functioning properly to the extent that it neither engages or disengages fully. So it might be the PP and it might be hydraulics.. i just don't know.


----------

